# 2x2x2 - June 9 - June 16, 2006



## pjk (Jun 10, 2006)

Scrambles:

1) F2 D' F2 R' D2 B L B2 D L F L' D2 B' R' U' B2 L2 B L2 B D' F' R2 U
2) D2 L' F' R D B' R F U R2 D2 L D F2 U' L F2 L2 B U' R2 B' R' U2 L2
3) U' B' R2 D B U' R D2 R U' L' U' L2 F R2 D L F2 U2 L' B' L B R U'
4) F' R2 U' F2 D B' D' B' U' R2 F D2 B U' F2 L' D2 F' L F R2 D' L F R'
5) L2 B2 R D L2 U2 B L' D B2 U R U' B2 U' B2 R' B2 U F' L' F R' U2 L


----------



## Erik (Jun 11, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 4.76
Times: 4.17, 4.89, (4.06), (6.48), 5.22

 :lol:


----------



## gijmy (Jun 11, 2006)

Name: Coll Jimmy
Average: 8.96
Times: (8.34),8.73,8.63,9.52,(10.47)


----------



## Metallikid (Jun 11, 2006)

Name: Maarten Stoelhorst
Average: 9.87
Times: (6,83), 10,80, (11,09), 11,07, 7,74

improving daily!


----------



## Gunnar (Jun 12, 2006)

(4,33)
7,03
(7,40)
5,40
6,77
Average: 6.40

Quite bad solves, accept 5.40.


----------

